# Some 9mm ballistic tests



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Came across this link - interesting.

After reading it, I picked up some 147 gr WWB personal defense ammo today to give it a try.

http://www.btfh.net/shoot/bullet-test-1.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is another pic of the WWB 147 gr JHP (I didn't take the pic)


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Well Placed*

It should do some damage...

RJ


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't believe I would care to have any of those rounds running through my carcass. 

Still, its nice to know cheap is good.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes - that 147gr Winchester seems to do a better job than the hydrashok did


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ouch.. Looks like it will get the job done.


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

I went to the site and visited the "part 2" of the 9mm tests. The author concludes that the Federal Hyra-Shok wins the battle, but the images he refers to are clearly Speer Gold Dots not Hydra Shoks. Take a peek and see what you think: 
http://www.btfh.net/shoot/bullet-test-2.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the unfired round of the Federal HST is not a hydrashok.

I did a Google Search - and the HSt is not the original hydrashok...


----------

